# Welsh: Penblwydd Priodas



## panjandrum

My daughter has been given a birthday card with "Penblwydd Priodas" written on the front.
I have tried to find what this means, but apart from finding that it might not translate as "Happy Birthday", I haven't succeeded.
I'm sure there are enough experts here to help.
Thank you.


----------



## lingobingo

*Penblwydd Priodas Hapus* apparently means Happy Wedding Anniversary. So if on the front of the card it just says “Penblwydd Priodas”, that must mean Wedding Anniversary?


----------



## panjandrum

~grin~  Thank you.
I suspected it might not be quite right.
I'm looking forward to a conversation with my sister-in-law - who sent it


----------



## AndrasBP

panjandrum said:


> apart from finding that it might not translate as "Happy Birthday", I haven't succeeded.


If you type "penblwydd priodas" in Google Translate, it gives you "wedding anniversary" in an instant.
"Penblwydd" can mean both "birthday" and "anniversary", just like "anniversaire" in French.


----------



## panjandrum

AndrasBP said:


> If you type "penblwydd priodas" in Google Translate, it gives you "wedding anniversary" in an instant.
> ...


Indeed, but I was reluctant to trust Google Translate absolutely - especially as I am anticipating some fun with the sender of the card, I need to be sure.  
Comments from reliable sources here help me to be sure


----------



## AndrasBP

panjandrum said:


> Comments from reliable sources here help me to be sure


OK, I see.
I took the two meanings of "penblwydd" from my "Collins-Spurrell" Welsh Dictionary (1960), and it also says that "priodas" can mean both "marriage" and "wedding".


----------



## panjandrum

Yeay - thank you! That's just the kind of backing I need.
Great.


----------



## Stoggler

panjandrum said:


> Indeed, but I was reluctant to trust Google Translate absolutely - especially as I am anticipating some fun with the sender of the card, I need to be sure.
> Comments from reliable sources here help me to be sure



You’re very wise to not trust Google translate, especially the Welsh one - it is woeful!


----------



## winenous

AndrasBP said:


> If you type "penblwydd priodas" in Google Translate, it gives you "wedding anniversary" in an instant


So it does. How odd. I checked yesterday, when that was not the translation, and I nearly posted about it.

In fact my unsent post is still in my browser. It read: I note that Google translates it as "birthday anniversary" for some reason, and guess that is the source of the error.

Do Google lurk here, I wonder? Either to correct their translations, or to gas-light me. I certainly feel like I am going crazy.


----------



## Tegs

Google Translate for Welsh is not quite as dire as it used to be - you do still get some clangers, but it's improving (the clangers are more often from English into Welsh than from Welsh into English). In this case, it's correct. Penblwydd priodas means wedding anniversary. When not followed by the word priodas (wedding), it just means birthday.

Happy birthday is "Penblwydd hapus". Have fun talking to your sister-in-law


----------



## panjandrum

Thank you.  I'll report back later.


----------



## panjandrum

Sorry about the delay.  I was hoping that word of this would reach the sender of the card by circuitous routes via assorted family, but that seemed to fail for reasons I have not yet discovered.

It came to a direct explanation via my brother, who, of course, had nothing at all to do with the choice of card.
Sister-in-law was duly mortified, a bit, despite my assurance that we had derived a great deal of pleasure from the incident.
She assured me that the shopkeeper had placed this card in with the rest of the birthday cards. She also mentioned that her daughter-in-law had liked the card so much that she bought one for a friend ...
So it seems very likely that somewhere in Scotland there is another of these sitting on a shelf along with other birthday cards.


----------



## Tegs

Easy mistake to make if it was shelved with a load of other birthday cards. Maybe the Scottish recipient will never know


----------

